# 6 Food Preps That (Almost) Never Expire



## LDSreliance (Sep 2, 2014)

Half of these are probably not news to anyone on this forum. But a few of the others might surprise you. Check it out and let me know what you think!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

well, he certainly has the sweet side of prep food covered .... honey, syrup and granulated sugar - he didn't mention hard candy - that's another sugar form that stores forever ....

you can add most steak sauces and hot sauces into the same category of soy sauce - salt, vinegar and spices ect ect 

vanilla extract added to powered milk and just a pinch of sugar really helps the taste ....

not sure why he didn't throw in salt - that's actually a necessity in life ....


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

#7 would be twinkies.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Nice job LDS and the others that added other items.
All of these rings add flavor to bland foods.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

With regard to honey I would suggest that folks buy and store local honey. There is evidence that eating local honey can help with allergies since the pollen is harvested from plants and trees local to you. In the meantime it also helps support your local economy.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Imitation vanilla extract I would call a spice rather then a food.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

For honey you do not want pasteurized. It removes so much of the goodness in terms of health from it. Maple syrup? Who doesn't have at least a gallon of the stuff at all times!?! And back bacon. You should always have that too. If you can't cook it on your bbq while sucking back a molson in the dead of winter you really haven't lived!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Never knew that about soy sauce. Thanks. As another poster mentioned, salt lasts pretty much forever as well.


----------



## LDSreliance (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for the comments guys. I just chose 6 items from my food storage nearly at random so forgive me for leaving out salt.


----------



## Sarahwalker (Mar 3, 2015)

Well the sweet ones should be alright. As glucose is a source of energy. ;D


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good post. Thanks


----------

